# I made a speech at my 21st birthday party



## Lets Beat Social Anxiety (Jul 12, 2010)

Admittedly, I'd had a bit of alcohol, but not too much. I still felt really anxious, but the alcohol was because it was a party, not to ease myself up for speaking.

Thing is I hadn't thought through what I'd say very well. I just pretty much thanked everyone for coming, especially my parents for organising it all. And after I'd said that I just wanted to be out of the spotlight so I did a toast and sat back down.

It was nerve racking and it took every drop of courage I've got. It was in front of about 20 people. And although I didn't say much, I still think it's an achievement.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Lets Beat Social Anxiety said:


> Admittedly, I'd had a bit of alcohol, but not too much. I still felt really anxious, but the alcohol was because it was a party, not to ease myself up for speaking.
> 
> Thing is I hadn't thought through what I'd say very well. I just pretty much thanked everyone for coming, especially my parents for organising it all. And after I'd said that I just wanted to be out of the spotlight so I did a toast and sat back down.
> 
> It was nerve racking and it took every drop of courage I've got. It was in front of about 20 people. And although I didn't say much, I still think it's an achievement.


It was a great achievement. :clap

By the way I like your username. It's very inspiring.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome good job on that .


----------



## mebe87 (Feb 11, 2010)

*nice one*



Lets Beat Social Anxiety said:


> Admittedly, I'd had a bit of alcohol, but not too much. I still felt really anxious, but the alcohol was because it was a party, not to ease myself up for speaking.
> 
> Thing is I hadn't thought through what I'd say very well. I just pretty much thanked everyone for coming, especially my parents for organising it all. And after I'd said that I just wanted to be out of the spotlight so I did a toast and sat back down.
> 
> It was nerve racking and it took every drop of courage I've got. It was in front of about 20 people. And although I didn't say much, I still think it's an achievement.


pulling off a speech infront of an audience is basically like telling your SA togo **** itself. Thats motivating, congratz bro.


----------

